# 46 gallon Bowfront. palaudrium/vivarium



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Well heres my new vivarium, it has a little water section in it, i plan to put a few little fish in.


































any comments or suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice viv!
Any construction pics?
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry no construction pics, i put it together in 2 days and my camera was out of commision and i couldnt wait. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Any more suggestions out there?


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Man I really wish I could put together a big tank like that. Looks great, are you going to put neon tetras in the water  (I presonally like them a lot haha).


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Ive been doing some reaserch on what type of fish, aand i found the neon tetras arnt the best choice since they are a school fish and theres not much water there, i was thinking white cloud minows or a betta.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree, white clouds, betta, misquito fish are all good choices.

Luke


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Ah true, well I'd go with beta. They are cool fish and you can get nice ones at any fish store relatively cheap.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Check out killies! They are some of the most amazing looking freshwater fish you'll see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah ive been interested in the killis for a while but havent had any luck finding them her in calgary.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

You should check online, and if worse comes to worse order some eggs and try hatching them. I dont have any experience, i just been wanting them for the past 3 years lol, just never came around to getting them yet.

Ryan


----------



## ryalan (Mar 19, 2005)

*Hi from South America..!!!!!*

Nice pics of your new terrarium, of course is your final desicion what kind of fish you will put in the aquarium zone, but my suggest would be that if you are thinking recreate an enviroment like South American rainforrest, 
you would have to add fishes from our region too
If you don't have enough filtration for the aquarium zone, forget the tetras, I think the best choice (in S.A. fish) would be a couple of Killies like Pterolebias or Cynolebias or even Rivulus, they will feel like in home 

Of course is just a suggest.....

Best regards

Raul


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats a great idea, it would be nice to keep its S. American. Maybe ill see if i can find some info on those fishes you named.


----------

